
Ask HN: Anyone Tried Cloudera CDP? - AznHisoka
My company is considering Cloudera&#x27;s CDP, and we&#x27;re approaching a deadline. Cloudera&#x27;s been hyping it up for a while now - I&#x27;m even getting ads for it on YouTube.<p>I&#x27;d just love to hear if anyone has tried it (particularly in Azure) and if it has met your expectations.
======
bigcohoneypot
I was one of the original cloudera engineers behind CDP. Happy to give
feedback.

~~~
AznHisoka
Kind of an odd thing to call yourself an "original engineer" behind a product
that isn't even fully launched to all customers?

~~~
bigcohoneypot
ohh mixed up my cd* . I didn't have anything to do with this cdp.

